# Java FileServer ?



## Patrick_1991 (23. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Leute ich würde gerne wissen wie ich auf einen FileServer zugreifen kann
und dort datein auslesen / hinzufügen / löschen kann ?

Mfg
Patrick


----------



## gman (23. Mrz 2012)

Definiere mal "FileServer" genauer. Es hängt wohl vom Protokoll (FTP, WebDAV, ...)
wie und ob überhaupt du etwas lesen/hinzufügen/löschen kannst.

Wenn du dann weisst welches Protokoll zum Einsatz kommt, kannst du dich ja nach
einer Java-Library dafür umsehen.


----------



## Patrick_1991 (24. Mrz 2012)

Vielen Dank,

aber ich möchte Files auf einem Server löschen / erstellen / modifizieren.

Was eignet sich da am Besten ?

Mfg
(Sorry für die unklare Formulierung)


----------



## Noctarius (24. Mrz 2012)

Jedes Fileprotokoll dass da draußen existiert, dafür sind die ja da Oo


----------



## Patrick_1991 (24. Mrz 2012)

Okay (lol)

FTP ist für das ganze ungeeignet.

Sagen wir so was ist das Simpelste ?

Mfg


----------



## Noctarius (24. Mrz 2012)

Wieso ist FTP ungeeignet? 
FTP ist das simpelste.

Vielleicht erzählst du mal ein wenig was du vor hast, dann kann man dir sicher auch helfen. Du gehst ja auch nicht in ein italienisches Restaurant und sagst "ich will Nudeln".


----------



## irgendjemand (24. Mrz 2012)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Wieso ist FTP ungeeignet?
> FTP ist das simpelste.
> 
> Vielleicht erzählst du mal ein wenig was du vor hast, dann kann man dir sicher auch helfen. Du gehst ja auch nicht in ein italienisches Restaurant und sagst "ich will Nudeln".



wobei das im gegensatz zu den posts eine eindeutige ansage ist ...

@TO

wenn du uns nicht sagst WAS für ein file-server du verwendest ... können wir dir auch nicht weiterhelfen ...

die bekanntesten dürften wohl HTTP , FTP , SMB *Windows Freigaben* und unix-share sein ...

um mal den vergleich mit dem italienischen Restaurant zu waren : es macht einen unterschied ob du hingehst und sagst : "Ich will IRGENDWAS essen." ... das ist das was du hier zu sagst : "ich will daten auf nem file-system *manipulieren*" *um es mal zusammenzufassen* .... ODER ob du ihm sagst : "ich will nudeln" ... z.b. : "FTP-server - lib?" ... *wobei der italiener bei NUDELN sicher noch weiter nachfragen wird welche sorte genau ... aber das trifft es in etwa*


----------



## Noctarius (24. Mrz 2012)

Ich hatte extra Italiener und Nudeln als Vergleich genommen  Genau wegen dem "Welche denn?"


----------

